# my first snapshot



## JonMikal (Aug 3, 2005)

v:greenpbl:


----------



## terri (Aug 3, 2005)

It sucks, man. :meh:








Sorry, I just wondered what it would be like to see that under one of your images......


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 3, 2005)

I thought a snapshot was supposed to be just that? A "snapshot" with little thought or apirations of composition or content!


I think you should move it to the General Gallery otherwise you'll be setting a very high standard in here!!!  

Interesting shot though!

(JK for anyone with a SOH Overide!)


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

THAT?! is a snapshot!  you make me SICK!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 3, 2005)

Show off  Im so not posting snapshots now :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 3, 2005)

You posted it upside down, Jon


----------



## photo gal (Aug 3, 2005)

All I can say is it looks "raw"!!!  : )


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 3, 2005)

Ooooh! Tough crowd! 


Some days you just shouldn't poke your head above the parapet!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 3, 2005)

this is tougher than critique..its an all out assault!


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 3, 2005)

hmmmm, my wife informed me that i don't know what a snapshot is.  i thought it was when you see something you like and click the shutter.  i'll do better, i promise, you trolls!


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 3, 2005)

actually, i think i am more of an ogre...but ..   you say potato....

tell me..what is the difference between snapshot...and photo?? as a redneck i need more definition... i think i am lost...

(loved what terri wrote....i died laughing!!!) oh..and as usual...good job jon...


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

I think your wife has a good point Jon....   but thats not a bad thing....  most of the time..


----------



## karissa (Aug 3, 2005)

Snapshots are usually taken with little thought and most of the time document friends or family.  In contrast Photographs are creations with thought, design, color, pattern and artistic value in mind.  Now... thats not always true or at least.. that is where my photography teacher and I started to disagree... things went down hill in that class for me from that point on.....  hmm...


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 3, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> It sucks, man. :meh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
someone beat ya to it  : http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27005


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah but you gotta scroll past all the strokes to get to that one!  


There's something about Terri's post right below the photo thats just soooo cutting!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 3, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Yeah but you gotta scroll past all the strokes to get to that one!
> 
> 
> There's something about Terri's post right below the photo thats just soooo cutting!


I would have to agree.


----------



## snownow (Aug 3, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> someone beat ya to it  : http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27005


 
oh' hey thats me.. some one had the same idea i guess


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> Snapshots are usually taken with little thought and most of the time document friends or family. In contrast Photographs are creations with thought, design, color, pattern and artistic value in mind. Now... thats not always true or at least.. that is where my photography teacher and I started to disagree... things went down hill in that class for me from that point on..... hmm...


 
well, i'm not sure about this.  the shot, in my mind was a snapshot. i was walking up some steps, saw it and took the pic...no thought much. most all my pics are shot in this manner. webster defines 'snapshot' as a photograph taken with a small handheld camera. now the question is; is a nikon D70 a small handheld camera :greenpbl: , and 'small' is relative here.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 4, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> webster defines 'snapshot' as a photograph taken with a small handheld camera. now the question is; is a nikon D70 a small handheld camera :greenpbl: , and 'small' is relative here.


:lmao:


----------



## karissa (Aug 5, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> well, i'm not sure about this. the shot, in my mind was a snapshot. i was walking up some steps, saw it and took the pic...no thought much. most all my pics are shot in this manner. webster defines 'snapshot' as a photograph taken with a small handheld camera. now the question is; is a nikon D70 a small handheld camera :greenpbl: , and 'small' is relative here.


 
:lmao: D70?  If that is a small handheld camera....  can't you send me one?


----------

